# Ada 60p



## FlyingHellFish

=======








=======


----------



## Julian

Nice work I can't wait to see it grow out a bit. What is your CO2 setup?


----------



## FlyingHellFish

=======









Matheson Dual Stage
x2 needle valve
SMC Solenoid


----------



## Yann

Nice layout, should fill in very nicely!


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Hello there!


----------



## manmadecorals

WOW!!! Very nive indeed  Is that an Eriocaulon i see on the left?


----------



## coldmantis

manhtu said:


> WOW!!! Very nive indeed  Is that an Eriocaulon i see on the left?


Pretty sure that's the Blyxa he got from me.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Yeah, just Blyxa jap from jim, some of the other plants from him too.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Greetings Gents....

Word of advice: Don't get the Skull Candy Crushers, if anyone ever been in a 2 door hatch-back with over size speakers, you will understand. Sticking with ATM-50 and leaving these glossy white headphones on the table.


----------



## coldmantis

Looking good, but man those tubes for diffusing are distracting

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Jaysan

Your water level is soo high!
I did that a few times with my tank but my fish loved to jump out so I always keep it about 1 inch below the edge.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

I don't have much fish in it right now. Just 1 dwarf puffer and 2 baby lamp eyes and 3 otos.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

=======








=======









HC Cuba, I love thee.


----------



## Jaysan

awesome


----------



## 10G

Can you please take a straight shot of your setup with your stand included in the picture (stand cabinet door closed)?


----------



## FlyingHellFish

@ 10G - I actually just did that a few days ago.

Here you go.

@ Jaysan - Thanks

Recent shot:









=======









I update a lot more on another aquarium forum.


----------



## 10G

Super clean tank flyhellfish, looking really lush, thanks for posting. I love the arrangement - the rocks, the plants, the empty space... I just can't stop staring, LOL. What's the other forum?


----------



## lovevc

nice tank! what light bulb u using on those lamps and how did u stop hair grass invading the hc?


----------



## FlyingHellFish

^ Same ones I use in my kitchen. A 23 watt 6500K CFL


----------



## Reckon

Sweet! It's looking great!
What eheim filter are you using there?


----------



## lovevc

lol im using the same ikea lamp and light bulb on my 10gallon


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Reckon said:


> Sweet! It's looking great!
> What eheim filter are you using there?


The Eheim 2215 which I got for a very inflated price at BA,


----------



## FlyingHellFish




----------



## Kimchi24

Wow... that carpet


----------



## djmoosa

I never had luck with HC
but its been a while and after looking at your tank I wanna try again.


----------



## Sameer

Such a clean tank. Looks really nice and simple.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Borinnggg, want to do an iwagumi ....


----------



## Jiinx

While you may think it's boring, I think it's really beautiful. It takes work and skills to maintain that level of structure. So easy to look at it and so calm. Well done.


----------



## coldmantis

FlyingHellFish said:


> Borinnggg, want to do an iwagumi ....


I like it but hey its long weekend perfect excuse for a complete rescape.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Jiinx said:


> While you may think it's boring, I think it's really beautiful. It takes work and skills to maintain that level of structure. So easy to look at it and so calm. Well done.


Thanks! I'm glad you like it, I was going for a ADA look but end up with a wannabie ADA look.

#coldmantis

Hey, you're right, long weekend rescape! I already rip up the HC Cuba and am now going to deep vac.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

^ Yeah right!



Thick...










HC Cuba....










Carpet.....


----------



## Jaysan

damn look at that carpet!
awesome work


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Thanks Jaysan! I wish my plants in the back is as good as my carpet. 

BIG THANK YOU to Mr.Greg_o , sent me an O-ring for free. Those JBJ style bubble counters seem to break down after a short time. Check your bubble counter fellas, they tend to leak if there no pressure.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

My rock has an afro,


----------



## greg

⬆ funny picture 

You have created a beautiful tank!


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Yo, I got on Seachem's Facebook site. Sending a care package, whatever that is.


----------



## FlyingHellFish




----------



## FlyingHellFish

Seachem's care package arrived, yay










I also get to test out their new product....


----------



## 10G

Sweet man, mad jelly right now. How did u go about getting that package anyway? Just by posting pics of ur sweet tank?


----------



## FlyingHellFish

They ask me if they can share my pic, and if I wanted a care package. 










That me...


----------



## krystrans

Awesome growth. I use the same ferts line.works well.cheers


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Thanks! The line is pretty sweet, with 350 ml a bottle, it last a long time for my 60P.

Does anyone have any phoenix moss, pella or flame moss? Need some mesh too!


----------



## lovevc

hey flyinghellfish

how tall you keeping ur light fixture above water level?


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Same as the pictures, pretty high actually.


----------



## lovevc

my hc are turning yellow recently, i think is because i keep my light too close to the surface.
anyways, how often do you dose those fertilizers?


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Just the recommend dose, I try to keep the water column lean. Slower growth is better in my opinion.

What ferts do you use? Got a picture of the yellow colour? Oh, remember to change the bulbs too. When my CFL turns a bit yellow, some of the colour spectrum is lacking.

Some updates -


















































I want to rescape and do it right this time. Like having an actual plan and sticking to it. I need another bag of AquaSoil though.


----------



## lovevc

It's probably because the nutrition in my aquasoil is depleted, im starting to dose liquid now.
My light bulbs are fairly new, i replaced them this sept. 
i love your blyxa, mine is all turning into a redish colour


----------



## FlyingHellFish




----------



## Jiinx

stunning! Good work on keeping so trim and tidy and yet so natural looking!!!


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Thanks! I find it strange that mini pella/moss/ ricca, doesn't seem to grow at all in this tank.

Any ideas?


----------



## charlie1

FlyingHellFish said:


> Thanks! I find it strange that mini *pella/moss/ ricca, doesn't seem to grow at all in this tank. *Any ideas?


Great job.
What is the temp of your tank?


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Thank you charlie,

The tank is heated to 74F by a hydor heater. A little too warm for the moss I'm guessing


----------



## charlie1

FlyingHellFish said:


> Thank you charlie,
> 
> The tank is heated to 74F by a hydor heater. A little too warm for the moss I'm guessing


Well worth trying to drop the temp a tad & see what happens.
Not saying it is the temp for sure, as I have seen moss & the others you mention thrive @74, plants & fish will be fine @ 72


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Thanks for the tip charlie, I wish I had more moss to grow though.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan

When you say "moss" what type of moss do you have trouble growing? I've grown phoenix, flame, christmas, Singapore, java, all different types with basically zero to no problems what so ever and none of my tanks compare to yours. Very strange ! 

Riccia I've only tried in one of my tanks, a 10 gallon with no heater. Temps usually around 72 but drops at night sometimes in the high 60's. 

I've done round pellia in my 20 gallon and 40 attached to some rocks and that as well has grown just fine. One under 1 t8 bulb on a 40 gallon and the other is two 23 watt daylight cfl's on a 20 gallon. 

If you need some flame moss I have a bunch extra, I'll be doing a trim soon.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Hey Torontoplantman,

The most recent attempt was some mini pella from the user lovevc, he gave me a very good large portion. Unfortunately the pella melted in all of my tanks. Same thing happen with moss. It might be something I'm adding to my tank, could be my tap water. 

I'm stumped. 

I would love to try out that flame moss, would you like to trade? You can have anything in my tank.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan

FlyingHellFish said:


> Hey Torontoplantman,
> 
> The most recent attempt was some mini pella from the user lovevc, he gave me a very good large portion. Unfortunately the pella melted in all of my tanks. Same thing happen with moss. It might be something I'm adding to my tank, could be my tap water.
> 
> I'm stumped.
> 
> I would love to try out that flame moss, would you like to trade? You can have anything in my tank.


Hey FlyingHellFish

I don't think I'd be able to grow anything that you have in your tank  I don't have CO2 nor high light lol but when the time comes maybe we can do some trading. But how hard is it to grow the blyxa? I love the look of that plant. BTW. I'll be selling a nice portion of flame moss for cheap pretty soon. Keep an eye out


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Will do.

Blyxa just needs Co2 and medium light. The cool thing about this plant is it's ability to maintain it's shape after trimming. You can trim 3 - 5 stems and it will still look bushy.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Oh yo, I forgot to add this a while back...

It's my trimming trash can next to my tank.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan

The little trimming trash can is pretty cool. What are you using for substrate? & how often do you mist?


----------



## jimmyjam

looks good so far ma man!


----------



## FlyingHellFish

^ Thanks Jimmy,

Update: Doing another custom build Co2 system, near mint Concoa 312, I just had way too many fittings that would go to waste.

This spent 4 - 5 days in customs and they end up not charging me, must be the holidays.









=======









I just finish testing both stages, both pass and are leak free. Now the hard part is deciding on a post body, I want to do an "in-line" since not a lot of people go that route.

The post body will be this - it's connected to the stand. 








=======








That is an older shot that I found, che che check it out.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

=======








=======








=======









These are the last picture of HC and DHG, they are in the process of being sold, new scape coming.

What you guys think of Glosso carpets? Should I stick with HC Cuba? I already got bored with the Glosso, it doesn't seem to have that magic that HC has.


----------



## jimmyjam

Def HC, Glosso is a better forground plant for 30+ long tanks... it kills debth perception for smaller tanks.. And awesome co2 setup.. I find incline has way better saturation of CO2, but it reduces visibility due to small bubles flying out at the top of the tank. My 75 clinic in the clinic has a incline, and visibility is always lower than any other tank I have. Also be careful with the incline atoms, the connections have failed me more than 3 times already, with water all over my clinic. Just make sure to turn everything off before doing any adjustments, or have a metal fitting on top of what it comes with to lock it down to the line.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

^ Ooh your right! Glosso looks a bit odd for smaller tanks, it almost becomes a midground plant instead of a foreground.

I did some holiday shopping after stopping at my parent's place. Picked up a 10lb Aluminium Co2 cylinder at Lucky's Aquarium. The drive to Market Village was horrible with the down traffic lights.

Anyways, my second and last custom build is almost done.


----------



## jimmyjam

that looks awesome! With the glosso talk being said, I just put glosso as foreground on my 10 gallon lol . I ran out of space everywhere else and didnt want to lose the specie.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Thanks Jimmy, 

I read that your going RO soon, I would love to see how your plants react to it. I was thinking of going RO for a while now, did you find a good system yet?


----------



## jimmyjam

http://www.maxwaterflow.com/
It looks like I can get a system for under 200. I will play it off as if its awesome drinking water. My wife is a germafobe, so it will work out perfectly lol. I am looking forward to see what it will do for the plants as well. I really dont care so much for the actual scape of that tank as long as the blue bolts will thrive. Post some more pics and description of the regulator setup when you get a chance, Im interested.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Which one? The regulator in front? It's a Concoa 312 series, rebranded by Praxair.

I brought her at the BMW Co2 division. The battery looking thing is the solenoid, it's a Stainless steel SMC low watt. One of the smallest solenoid next to the clippard mouse. I only deal with Swagelok stainless steel fittings, so it will have that too.

You can tell by the picture of how Chrome brass looks compare to Nickel plated, as the chrome is a lot more shinny. Both regulators have stainless steel "inside".










The Praxair is nice but I love my Matheson 3122 and my paintball setup.










If you're patient with ebay, you can get a steal. Remember to use USPS because UPS will hit you with huge duties.


----------



## jimmyjam

botha re bad ass man. D/C and BMW, look at you pimping it up! lol How much was the BMW setup? and have you bought the needle valve for it yet?


----------



## FlyingHellFish

I got the regulator on ebay, it was 85 + 45 shipping. Any regulator remotely new is costly. I brought this one because it was the model I always wanted from the start. I also had some left over fittings I wasn't using, mainly the CGA set and the stainless steel solenoid, so I figure, why not?

For the metering valve, I want to get another Parker HR, it's a $400 retail valve that went for 23 bucks. The deal is gone so I'm thinking Swagelok. The S series Swagelok valve, not as good as the Parker but still completely overkill for our purpose.


----------



## jimmyjam

Man all that sounds overkill for a planted tanks lol But I do see the appeal, my eyes always follow flashy stuff =) like my iphone/ipad/ipadmini/macbook/appletv. They overlap like a mofo, but I love them all equally


----------



## FlyingHellFish

^ That a lot of Apple products! 

Custom Co2 systems is a bit pricey but I think reefers and high grade shrimp breeders have us beat.

What you guys think of an iwagumi scape on this 60P?


----------



## FlyingHellFish

I'm getting some red in my Blyxa from using a full spectrum CFL, maybe there is some truth to the "red" bulb boosting colour. I used to think people who used red bulbs were just seeing red from the light and not the plant.

I directed the full spectrum CFL towards the front of the tank and it gave my Blyxa a pinkish red hue while the backend is still a light green.


































Check out the red!


----------



## jimmyjam

I had similar colours with my 8k bulbs. My and t5 ho

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ciddian

FlyingHellFish said:


> My rock has an afro,


Omg... that's the best....

Lets put a happy little carpet here... Oh yes.. That's a happy carpet..


----------



## FlyingHellFish

^ Everyone loves Bob Ross!

Update: I'm trimming the beast known as Blyxa, so before I did, I took this picture.

Front half is lit with a full spectrum CFL 23W, second half is lit with a 6500K 23W.

Judge for yourself, maybe light spectrum does play a role in colour. I got red hues before with just the 6500K but I had to lower it a lot more. I'm thinking maybe the full spectrum is giving out more PAR per Watts, if that makes any sense.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Glosso ooo ooo so slow.


----------



## jimmyjam

glosso looking good man. I have been experimenting with it growing on to of my big root in my clinic tank, and its attaching to the wood/moss on the wood. I attached it down by ITs actually trying to grow away from the light, as I have 6x54k on that tank. Its also super red in that tank. I have never seen glosso that red. Anymore lights, its gonna burn its chlorophyl.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

^ how in the world did you get your glosso that red? It's like you dip it in paint


----------



## jimmyjam

naw man, its just growing so close to the light... it has soo much light that runners are trying to grow away from the light by running down the wood. lol

Here is another project... ill do a legit post in a few days. Its a hc emersed grow out. I want a tub full of it in 2 months, lets see how we do.


----------



## jimmyjam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingHellFish

I wasn't serious about the red paint.  It is by far the reddest glosso I ever seen, you should post that on tpt, I think you got the first.

Do you find HC's growth to be the same as underwater growth on AquaSoil? Sometimes mine takes forever to grow in dirt compare to underwater where it spreads quicker for some reason.

Here a weird wasbi-kusa I'm doing.


----------



## jimmyjam

that looks sick!. I find my emersed growth always takes longer, but I think this is because its because I start with Submersed form, trying to grow it emersed. So the real experiment would be starting two tanks side by side, one with emersed form growing emersed, vs submersed form growing submersed. We will see how long this will take. This project is done in old fluval substrate with a crap load of my EI premix formula. Notice the the snake like bubbler, that is has been a plus to create circulations in the substrate and also maintains the moisture.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Blyxa is a beast!










The pinkish leafs are the closest to my Full Spectrum CFL, and I love the effect. I want to get a light fixture with a wider spectrum, one that has a high peak in red.


----------



## jimmyjam

blyxa does look awesome, just make sure you prune it soon before it takes over the whole tank =P


----------



## FlyingHellFish

I might be the first in Canada to get these, the lone Canadian distributor site not even working right now. Safe to say, I did not get these at retail, *ahem.

I'm going to do a review on the MicMol AquaMini v2 lights,


----------



## jimmyjam

nice, how many watts are the bulbs? cree?


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Yeah, Cree XT-E and some other name, Osram , Built in timer and you can control the light intensity of each channel. Not sure about the watt, but it lit up my entire living room at 50% intensity. I got the "colour" version for plants.

Here some pictures,









=======








=======








=======









Comes with metal accessories, and hanging kits, 

Retails for 199.99 , I got 2 of them.


----------



## jimmyjam

looks pretty sweet, let me know how it grows plants.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

It has a very reef kind of lighting, but then I could always turn down the colours. This is what happens when you introduce LEDs into the tank, the colours "pop".










What this type of light reminds me of is the Finnex's LED made for showcasing fish. My lone killi lamp eye fish has a yellow strip along it's top fin. I have never seen this before with the 6500K. My shrimp also "pop" with more red.

On the downside of things, I could care less about colours in my tank standing out. I'm all about the plants (for now) and I'm almost certain the 3 White LEDs are not enough.

Some of the things I dislike is the simmer (maybe this is a feature) but I can't stand flashing lights. I could throw on some Euro trash trance music and set my lights to max and I would have a night club.

It's not even the fixture's fault, I think I should of went with the Aqua Pro. These mini have a strong light but a narrow beam. You end up with a spot light effect, again, I believe this was made for tall and narrow marine tanks. You can make this fixture work with a smaller tank, I'm just trying to figure out if this is right for my 60P.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

My blyxa flowered! I was cutting up some stems to sell and bang!


----------



## default

FlyingHellFish said:


> My blyxa flowered! I was cutting up some stems to sell and bang!


Damn, those LEDs must work then! Damn modular never messaged back!!


----------



## Ciddian

Very nice!!!


----------



## jimmyjam

looks awesome. I miss my blyxa, here is a pic from way back


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Ciddian said:


> Very nice!!!


Thanks you!

Yo Jimmy, that blyxa is awesome! I saw one a blyxa online that had the most purple-redish leafs, I never seen. The colour was solid through the leafs down to the stem. It was gorgeous, I was having doubts on how red I can push the blyxa. I was topping out Iron levels to an ungodly amount (no complaints from the shrimps) but that much Iron couldn't be good.

Anyways, I like that blyxa, you still got that tank going?


----------



## jimmyjam

nope its gone, and I got rid of the halides because of hte wattage. Now that I think about it, it was only 300 watts all together. For my current 75 gallon, I have 6x54 watts, even more wattage lol. I have always found better growth with my halides, and shimmer.. my god.


----------



## jimmyjam

Here is a full tank shot with the lights. Good ol fishneed it lights..


----------



## FlyingHellFish

^ That is a gorgeous tank! Did you like the simmer effect of the lights? I never got much simmer from the Fluval SMD Leds. Since the SMD were weak and spaced so closely together, the simmer was nearly non-existence. On the other hand, my MicMol's Cree XT-E turned my tank into a european night club. I can offset the simmer with the CFL lamps or turn down the intensity of the LEDs.

Does anyone have a PAR/PUR meter I can borrow? Or maybe they can swing by and take some quick reading, I'll toss in some free HC Cuba.

Here is some new pictures taken this week and last week. Note that the colour changes wildly because I have the intensity ramping up and down. I got a sun-raise, sun-set and a "salsa" period. One of the few things I miss about the CFL is the consistence lighting when I take a photo.

I'm experimenting with different spectrums and time duration so some pictures have "max blue" or "medium colour (RGB)", too early to tell if any significant changes are taking place.










































































Once the glosso carpet is filled in, I'm rescaping the tank. I'm going back to HC Cuba because glosso is pretty easy to grow. It's super invasive too, I'm not sure if you can tell but in some of the pictures, there is Staurogyne Repens mix into the glosso carpet. The glosso grew on top of the repens and devour the stems. At least with HC, you get growth around the stems.

Glosso carpet going up for sale soon, it's a weed.


----------



## Tropicana

Ooo glosso, perfect weed for my breeding tank. Do you ever come up to Barrie? Loving the journal btw.


----------



## jimmyjam

man are those lights ever sexy.. lol I want it!


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Hey Jimmy, thanks.

You should post the picture of the glosso over at tpt, I don't think any of them seen glosso that red. Your blyxa had awesome colour too, I don't see very many solid red hue with people growing it. I was only able to get the colour on the outer leafs.



Tropicana said:


> Ooo glosso, perfect weed for my breeding tank. Do you ever come up to Barrie? Loving the journal btw.


Thanks man, I don't go that far up North but if you're never in the Toronto area, they're all yours. The glosso is nice, but I think I'm just too used to HC carpet to do any other plants. I had a horrible time with UG. It just got smaller and smaller for me.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

And the gold medal goes to glosso, winner of the one week race.








=======









Don't pay any attention to the glosso in the back, those were planted trimmings. But you can see how much glosso creeps compare to HC, with s.repens lagging behind.


----------



## pyrrolin

you seem to have the same problem as me taking pics of glosso, it reflects so much light. My glosso also expanded really fast.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

^ I know right? It's the board leaf size of glosso, it's almost forces you to take a picture with less light.

My iphone is also sensitive to LED, it's that damn "true tone" feature. The red and purple is nothing like what it is in the picture. The plus side to this is, red plants are super red.

I also brought an accessory for my stand, standard strat fmt.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Fluorescent Lighting vs LEDs

CFL








=======
LED









Note: I believe that CFL picture was taken with an iPhone 4, LED was definitely taken with a iPhone 5S.

Conclusion: I don't know, they both grow plants. One is sexier than the other but also more expensive.

Who wants a thick Glosso carpet? It's creeping in the back and choking off the blyxa, very invasive plant!


----------



## jimmyjam

great growth!!


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Thanks Jimmy! Hopefully you get another scape going, you're blyxa had great colour.

Some progression pictures of my 60P









=======








=======








=======








=======








=======








=======









I think I trim the glosso once during the whole time. Growth is still going strong. I'm still unable to grow moss, I'm trying out phoenix moss and it's so-so.


----------



## hendy8888

I'm liking the colours with your led's. You don't see full spectrum plant led's all the time. I can't seem to grow any mosses in my 120 either. I've only been successful when it was in a bowl with just ambient light. I just assumed its the warm temperature the tank is at. 

The only thing I miss about halides is the shimmer. It's not as intense as led I don't think.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

The simmer is strong with LEDs, I'm not used to it yet. It like a disco ball of light and I wonder what people think is happening when they look at my window.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

A request for "night time viewing", here the tank with the room lights off and no colour/blue leds on. This is taken with only the Cree White LED on 100% intensity.

I was asked to take this setting from another forum, thought maybe you guys would enjoy it here too.


----------



## Ciddian

That is really lovely....


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Thanks, Ciddian! How your turtles doing? I got a spare heat bulb from a turtle kit you can have for free if you need.


----------



## greg

Tank looks great at night. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

^ Thanks Greg, I'm a fan of your fish room. I wish I had more space, I would love to set up a breeder tank.

Here a shot of the purple LEDs jacked up, it's like planted reef tank. I dislike the purple though, not very comfortable to look at for too long.


----------



## vraev

Awesome LEDs and an awesome tank. How much did it cost you for those two? Is this better than the finnex or current usa fixtures?


----------



## FlyingHellFish

It retails for 199 for one, I'm trying to get them to do a planted version. They're working on one right now, I'm giving them some advice on what I think would work.

And yes, I think it totally blows Finnex out of the water. Built in timer with control over each led intensity, that alone puts them in different league.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Rescaping soon, who is in need of gloss,rotala green and blyxa?


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Maybe another review in two weeks..... hopefully.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

A big thumbs up to the user kevinli1021, one of the nicest friendliest user on this board. He gave me a bag of goodness and refused payment for them. An unbelievable amount of goodness. 

U glass inlet (spotlessly clean)
Stainless steel mesh
two diffusers
U tube bend

I'm forgetting some other stuff.. I think, anyways thank you! 

I owe you bro, let me know if you want anything from my tanks.


----------



## kevinli1021

FlyingHellFish said:


> A big thumbs up to the user kevinli1021, one of the nicest friendliest user on this board. He gave me a bag of goodness and refused payment for them. An unbelievable amount of goodness.
> 
> U glass inlet (spotlessly clean)
> Stainless steel mesh
> two diffusers
> U tube bend
> 
> I'm forgetting some other stuff.. I think, anyways thank you!
> 
> I owe you bro, let me know if you want anything from my tanks.


Lol. Same goes to flyingfishhell for offering up lots of plants in return. He started the nice gesture by offering me goodies so in return I am more than happy to offer more back to him.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Last pics of the tank, new scape coming up.

The 1 year mark has pass, I was able to do two scapes.









=======








=======









I will hopefully be doing another light fixture review, which means I'm taking down the MicMol LEDs. What's a good tank size or dimension for two MicMol lights? I want to stick with ADA but am open for suggestion.


----------

